# Hiniker or Western



## orca277 (Sep 30, 2014)

Little bit of back round of what I'll be using the plow on. 
4 driveways lengths range from 75' to the longest at 300', and my business's parking lot which is about 20,000 sq ft.

The plow will be attached to my 08 tundra ext. cab, 5.7v8 4x4. With that being said I've narrowed it down to two plow manufactures Hiniker and Western. I've come to these 2 plows for a few reasons. Both do not require me to remove the oem skid plate. The Western dealer is 10 minutes away. The Hiniker dealer is family with one of my good friends though about 40 minutes away.

Let me state that yes I know about Fisher plows. The problem is the nearest dealer to me is about 2 hours away. So that took them out of the running.

My question is I cannot seem to find much about Hiniker anywhere while Western has lots of info everywhere. Anyone have any experience with Hiniker? Good, bad, indifferent?

Thanks


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

orca277;1838353 said:


> Little bit of back round of what I'll be using the plow on.
> 4 driveways lengths range from 75' to the longest at 300', and my business's parking lot which is about 20,000 sq ft.
> 
> The plow will be attached to my 08 tundra ext. cab, 5.7v8 4x4. With that being said I've narrowed it down to two plow manufactures Hiniker and Western. I've come to these 2 plows for a few reasons. Both do not require me to remove the oem skid plate. The Western dealer is 10 minutes away. The Hiniker dealer is family with one of my good friends though about 40 minutes away.
> ...


I know several guys that run Hiniker plows commercially, Straight Blade, Scoop Blade and "C" Blade and they love them. 
IMO both are good choices and I'd probably take advantage of the personal tie to the Hiniker dealer.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Western all the way. Unless a C plow is in your sights


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I agree with Buff. If you've got family that run/own a Hiniker dealership and you have a good relationship with them I'd lean that way. I know Hiniker used to have a problem with their A frames, but have since been resolved. Good plow from what I know of them.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I have never scene a Hiniker plow (besides pictures) but, they look to be a pretty decent plow. What size and models are you looking at?


----------



## orca277 (Sep 30, 2014)

Thanks guys for the input, I already have some numbers on the western just waiting to hear from my friend's family on the hiniker.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Another thing I just thought of, from what I understand Fisher and Western have pretty much all the same electrical and hydraulic components so, if you bought a Fisher the Western dealer should be able to fix a lot of things on a Fisher plow.


----------



## orca277 (Sep 30, 2014)

mercer_me;1838485 said:


> I have never scene a Hiniker plow (besides pictures) but, they look to be a pretty decent plow. What size and models are you looking at?


Western - midweight - poly
Hiniker - not sure, along with waiting on the numbers want to see what he recommends. but prob the mid-size or heavy-duty


----------



## orca277 (Sep 30, 2014)

well just a little update, Just got the price from my friend's family on the plow and funny thing is they are getting away from carrying Hiniker plow and have been offering Western plows and recommended the midweight. It's kind of funny because I never told them I was looking at them as well. Their price was also less so I set up the order today and the plow should be in shortly and I'll post a pic of it installed.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Mid weight is a nice plow. I own Hinikers but would recommend Westerns.


----------



## orca277 (Sep 30, 2014)

Plow installed yesterday. Now I think I'm going to put on a leveling kit 
IMAG1570 by aaronk277


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

orca277;1848366 said:


> Plow installed yesterday. Now I think I'm going to put on a leveling kit
> IMAG1570 by aaronk277


A leveling kit is a really good idea. Tundras sit pretty low stock and push plates are really low to the ground. I have Bilstien 5100 series ride hieght adjustable coil over in my Tundra and I love them


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

That looks like a sweet set up. Good choice. 

There is a reason they are getting away from Hiniker!


----------



## orca277 (Sep 30, 2014)

Well got to use the plow today for the first time today. We got about 3-4 inches of snow last night. Man wish I would have bought a plow years ago. Made my Father in-law's driveway which would take me 2-3 hours with a snow blower only 20 min. I'm sure I'm slower than guys doing this every year but by the time I was near the end I started to get things down, and when I got to my store's parking lot it only took me about 1 hour to do. Love this western plow!


----------



## andersman02 (May 5, 2012)

orca277;1871749 said:


> Well got to use the plow today for the first time today. We got about 3-4 inches of snow last night. Man wish I would have bought a plow years ago. Made my Father in-law's driveway which would take me 2-3 hours with a snow blower only 20 min. I'm sure I'm slower than guys doing this every year but by the time I was near the end I started to get things down, and when I got to my store's parking lot it only took me about 1 hour to do. Love this western plow!


Good to hear! Just remember to leave room for snow later in the year, push as far back as possible AND, probly most importantly, your truck and plow (This goes for any plow truck really) will last much longer if you take your time goes easy on it meaning stopping completely before shifting, not ramming into piles etc etc... Before you know it youll be doing those in half the time

good luck!


----------



## orca277 (Sep 30, 2014)

andersman02;1871912 said:


> Good to hear! Just remember to leave room for snow later in the year, push as far back as possible AND, probly most importantly, your truck and plow (This goes for any plow truck really) will last much longer if you take your time goes easy on it meaning stopping completely before shifting, not ramming into piles etc etc... Before you know it youll be doing those in half the time
> 
> good luck!


Thanks for the advice didn't really think about pushing it back as far as possible which really is more of a issue for the driveways I do as my parking lot has a huge area so no worries there. And I deff stopped each and every time going from reverse or drive and as I said I took it really slow. I think I maxed out at 4 mph and tippy toed once I got close to the piles I was making. This truck has to last me a little while so I baby it as much as I can for what I use it for.


----------

